# Uber & Lyft Pay Declines as Better Educated Drivers Leave.



## AllenChicago

November 23, 2016

A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.

Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
*
Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?

Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


----------



## elelegido

So... basically, if you treat your workers like crap and continually cut their pay, they leave. Wow, who knew?


----------



## AllenChicago

elelegido said:


> So... basically, if you treat your workers like crap and continually cut their pay, they leave. Wow, who knew?


That article makes me wonder if Uber/Lyft cutting pay made drivers leave? Or did an improving economy enable drivers leave for real jobs, and Lyft/Uber decided to cut the pay of the desperate ones that stay?


----------



## elelegido

AllenChicago said:


> That article makes me wonder if Uber/Lyft cutting pay made drivers leave? Or did an improving economy enable drivers leave for real jobs, and Lyft/Uber decided to cut the pay of the desperate ones that stay?


Keeping pay higher than it would need to be in order to retain workers who are overqualified for a job makes no sense. And if you want to retain workers, it's generally not a good idea to cut their pay.

I think it was simply a case of Uber gaining business experience and realizing that they could make more profit by giving workers less and themselves more of the fares. There was also a lot of arrogance from them, with the whole "because we can" business when they hiked commission percentages.

There's nothing wrong with a business trying to cut costs, but it was the dishonesty I didn't like. Cutting fares and then trying to claim that drivers would have higher earnings was a total lie and they knew it but didn't care. Way too much contempt for their own drivers.


----------



## DriverX

They actually believe in robots replacing us in 5 years. LOL


----------



## rembrandt

Educated population is quite dangerous for the ruling bourgeois class. Replace each edudacted one with two half educated and you get the proper ' Human resource'. Lol.


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


Nothing says "Quality" like a self imposed " BRAIN DRAIN" on your own workforce.
Uber is destroying everything that once made it " Better".
In RECORD TIME !


----------



## Buckiemohawk

With an improving economy there about to hit huge brick wall. Even that people are starting to get fed up the crappy drivers who cant find them and opt for a cab.


----------



## AllenChicago

elelegido said:


> There's nothing wrong with a business trying to cut costs, but it was the dishonesty I didn't like. Cutting fares and then trying to claim that drivers would have higher earnings was a total lie and they knew it but didn't care. Way too much contempt for their own drivers.


I don't drive Uber, but the deceitful dishonesty directed towards drivers by Lyft, is getting worse. They must spend a lot of money to hire and compensate the people who think up methods to generate more passengers, while "spinning" these methods to us as, "GOOD NEWS! You can now earn more with Lyft!!"

In reality, we might be busier with Line, Stacked Rides, Scheduled Rides, etc.. but I haven't seen any increases in weekly pay due to these "GOOD NEWS!" announcements. But it does seem as if I'm buying gasoline more often. That's NOT good news!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


They really needed a friggin study to show that Uber and Lyft have been lowering pay to drivers? I'll tell you first hand that drivers pay has been plummeting since 2014. I'm usually pretty good at using metaphors in this forum, but "desperate dummies" is dead on. With only about 1% of all TNC drivers using this forum and learning pertinent information I will estimate that up to 80% of drivers are "...dummies" of most of the laws and rules governing TNC operations.


----------



## DriverX

Whenever the drones stay home (Thanksgiving) you see the best drivers working the surge. Watching the map on Thanksgiving afternoon when it started surging was interesting. Many micro surges on the hot spots county wide broke out like a pox. The AINO drones would take the 1x and soon enough small surges would pop up here and there. THe lurkers are learning, but they aren't holding out long enough to really get it going over 2x consistently.


----------



## Grahamcracker

AllenChicago said:


> That article makes me wonder if Uber/Lyft cutting pay made drivers leave? Or did an improving economy enable drivers leave for real jobs, and Lyft/Uber decided to cut the pay of the desperate ones that stay?


For me, the reason I went from driving 25 hours a week as a side gig to maybe 2 hours every 2 weeks is indeed the shrinking pay. It's jus to not worth it to me anymore .


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


SO sad what Uber has done.
Even sadder,the rest of the industry followed.


----------



## AllenChicago

tohunt4me said:


> SO sad what Uber has done.
> Even sadder,the rest of the industry followed.


I was surprised to find that there are some TAXI drivers living in $500,000 homes here in the NW Chicago suburbs. Maybe the taxi guys make a LOT MORE money per-ride, than Lyft and Uber drivers do?


----------



## BurgerTiime

The quality of passengers have gone WAY down as well.


----------



## tohunt4me

elelegido said:


> Keeping pay higher than it would need to be in order to retain workers who are overqualified for a job makes no sense. And if you want to retain workers, it's generally not a good idea to cut their pay.
> 
> I think it was simply a case of Uber gaining business experience and realizing that they could make more profit by giving workers less and themselves more of the fares. There was also a lot of arrogance from them, with the whole "because we can" business when they hiked commission percentages.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a business trying to cut costs, but it was the dishonesty I didn't like. Cutting fares and then trying to claim that drivers would have higher earnings was a total lie and they knew it but didn't care. Way too much contempt for their own drivers.


There are LAWS against false advertising.


----------



## tohunt4me

BurgerTiime said:


> The quality of passengers have gone WAY down as well.


----------



## tohunt4me

AllenChicago said:


> I was surprised to find that there are some TAXI drivers living in $500,000 homes here in the NW Chicago suburbs. Maybe the taxi guys make a LOT MORE money per-ride, than Lyft and Uber drivers do?


We should all become taxi drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

tohunt4me said:


> We should all become taxi drivers.


I'll sell you my cab.
Cheap!


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll sell you my cab.
> Cheap!


Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
Two cruise ships in port.
Saints play today.
Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
Sunday after Thanksgiving.
Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
Should have been great.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

tohunt4me said:


> Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
> Two cruise ships in port.
> Saints play today.
> Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
> Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
> Should have been great.


I got one pickup off the Amtrak, $10.
I don't have an airport cab.
Dispatch offered me a job an hour ago. But after 12 hours online I didn't even bother.
Uber has ruined transportation for everyone.
Sunday after Thanksgiving used to be one of the best days of the year before Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis




----------



## Do tell

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 77974


 That looks just like my phone.lol


----------



## Do tell

tohunt4me said:


> Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
> Two cruise ships in port.
> Saints play today.
> Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
> Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
> Should have been great.


Wow,I'm really sorry to hear that.Like all adversity in life,humans find a way.You too,will as well.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber has ruined transportation for everyone.


Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


----------



## ubershiza

RamzFanz said:


> Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


It's evident you've been exposed to toxic fumes for to long. May I recommend a place in the country and healthy living.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

RamzFanz said:


> Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


If taxi companies were cartels or cabals there would be dead bodies. Granted they needed to clean up their cars and be better to their drivers but I work for a taxi company that is customer first.


----------



## OlDirtySapper

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 77974


I tried to screen shot mine but couldn't log in lol go figure even if I wanted to work I can't.


----------



## OlDirtySapper

Buckiemohawk said:


> If taxi companies were cartels or cabals there would be dead bodies. Granted they needed to clean up their cars and be better to their drivers but I work for a taxi company that is customer first.


I am going to be driving a cab again after the first of the year. I keep it as clean as my uber and I speak English. Not only will I make 3x the money gross. I won't be losing my ass on a car for 60cents a mile. Pry less after ubers yearly rate cut. Your being exploited to put cabs out of business. If you are not running people for cash and not getting tipped you are not making money. Once you are used to run those cabs out you will be replaced by a robot and uber will triple it's rates.


----------



## d0n

Uberpool is the future of transportation.
--Travis Cordell Kalanick


----------



## ldWesty

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


Uber is burning through cash at an astonishing rate . It is not - and may not ever be - profitable .


elelegido said:


> Keeping pay higher than it would need to be in order to retain workers who are overqualified for a job makes no sense. And if you want to retain workers, it's generally not a good idea to cut their pay.
> 
> I think it was simply a case of Uber gaining business experience and realizing that they could make more profit by giving workers less and themselves more of the fares. There was also a lot of arrogance from them, with the whole "because we can" business when they hiked commission percentages.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a business trying to cut costs, but it was the dishonesty I didn't like. Cutting fares and then trying to claim that drivers would have higher earnings was a total lie and they knew it but didn't care. Way too much contempt for their own drivers.


Uber is burning through cash and may never be profitable. 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...es-at-least-1-2-billion-in-first-half-of-2016


----------



## 58756

tohunt4me said:


> Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
> Two cruise ships in port.
> Saints play today.
> Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
> Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
> Should have been great.


I did an experiment where I left Lyft for about a month and did straight Uber and sadly the outcome was that I severely lost with Uber, not only did they prevent me from getting airport pings by bombarding me with requests from neighboring cities while I waiting for an airport passenger--they also sent me Food requests as if I want to drive to another city to pick up a Food order for $4 for a lazy couch potato. I now use the bag they sent me to keep the food hot as multipurpose for holding my stuff. At least with Lyft I get weekly bonus money for being a power driver and my tips offset my Lyft fee so I am clearly without a doubt making money in Lyft. $1200 a week average including Bonus.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


For once read beyond your taxi hatred at what I actually wrote.
Taxis make no money.
Liverys/limos make no money.
TNC still makes a little money, but saturation and surge/boost games are drying that well up quickly.

TNC had great potential, but their greed and immaturity ruined that potential.
If I could operate an XL these days at $2 per mile and not have to deal with TKs temper tantrums to blend in pool and X I'd gladly do it, because I have children to house and feed.
Read my lips:
Travis
Ruined
Private 
Point
To 
Point
Transportation.


----------



## ABC123DEF

AllenChicago said:


> I was surprised to find that there are some TAXI drivers living in $500,000 homes here in the NW Chicago suburbs. Maybe the taxi guys make a LOT MORE money per-ride, than Lyft and Uber drivers do?


If so, that's actually pretty smart. They aren't beating up their own personal vehicles or dealing with shady/iffy/half-baked/worthless/questionable/non-existent insurance to do it.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Here's a toast to all the people who quit their full-time jobs to do Uber and also to those who signed up for the Xchange leasing program by assuming they would make so much money every week that the *$200 *per week Camry payment would be "nothing."

After all, lower rates = increased demand and HIGHER earnings for the "partners."


----------



## 58756

The educated ones are still driving this as a side gig in order to feed the family cuz these days 1 job isn't enough even if it pays high. My cop friend and I both have full-time professional day jobs and we both do this outside of our schedules.


----------



## DirtyRead

A new study by JP MORGAN that the more money you make the more money you have. The study was conceived and conducted by workers reentering the work place after leaving a ride share platform because quote _duh dude JP has the best buds and the chicks that work there are total ****s/ kappa app beta ralph house rules._


----------



## DirtyRead

tohunt4me said:


> Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
> Two cruise ships in port.
> Saints play today.
> Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
> Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
> Should have been great.


It is all part of their plan. the product is addicting but not from the first hit. Gotta keep at it. Gotta keep it cheap and free the first time or if you are pretty. But those pesky middle men and there stupid dog, (ahh Raggy) let them push the car crack until my robot minions are ready. but gotta get the people to demand robots so infuse the media with bs horror stories along with the unavoidable real ones while poking the drivers to the point of full on Mel Gibson erruptions then we work our way up to fries and thats where the big bucks are.


----------



## DirtyRead

tohunt4me said:


> We should all become taxi drivers.


i would but I like taking a shower now and then.


----------



## chopstick

All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


----------



## 58756

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


No pax is great cuz of no commit worries and other undesirable issues associated with dealing with pax.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 77974


If more people did they would raise the rates.


----------



## Wardell Curry

I drive uber on the side. Trying to pay off student loans faster. When uber uas another price cut I will just stop until they incentivize me to come back. I already uave a full time job but Uber can also be done full time in my market and you make a profit. Still **** uber.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Don't forget now guys... this is all about getting your side hustle on now. If you just made $8 (take home) an hour... that's your hustle


----------



## Wardell Curry

When the boost becomes better I come back. Till then, you'll get no sympathy from me Uber.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Don't need your Uber or Taxi driver to be ultra-educated. 

You want a seasoned, reliable, 'pro'. 

But yea, this isn't a job that requires education, nor is it generally competitive even as a side-gig for most educated people. 

The educated drivers are probably going to be the college students, and the occasional underemployed odd-ball. Especially now that the whole 'new' 'tech' 'innovation' type of buzz has come down to reality. 

Uber is fine with that. Our economy is run by cheap labor.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RamzFanz said:


> Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


Uber came up with a nifty transportation app, but instead of just licensing it to interested parties already in the transportation biz, Mr. Kalanick decided to try and take over the business and do it without owning a fleet-by convincing rank amateur drivers that it was easy work that could be done in their own cars. Kalanick pulled a page out John D. Rockefeller's book by reducing the rates for transportation to attack the cab industry- and it didn't cost him anything as he didn't have fleet expenses.

As a result, underserved populations that cab drivers wouldn't pick up- pukers and those who don't know how to act among civilized people- started getting access to point to point transportation service, at Uber's highly discounted rates.

As far as "corruption" in the taxi business--- that was basically confined to a handful of major metropolises like NY or resort meccas like Vegas. Your less gigantic towns, it was just a business, a way for poor people to try and scrape out a living and maybe do a little better if they hustled and were nice to the customers and got a lot of tips. When I was driving YC, the company held a license to put more vehicles on the road than they had, the demand wasn't there so they didn't.


----------



## UberNdallas

That's ok. Already signed up for Juno.


----------



## ikabod

Used to be... Back in the old days you could make a cool $500 on a Friday and Saturday night. No more. Bottom line, too many drivers, too little pay.


----------



## Do tell

Cargo van driving is much more profitable,except I don't get any tips.lol


----------



## Boozoo

AllenChicago said:


> I was surprised to find that there are some TAXI drivers living in $500,000 homes here in the NW Chicago suburbs. Maybe the taxi guys make a LOT MORE money per-ride, than Lyft and Uber drivers do?


More likely, those taxi guys are married to highly paid spouses. I know lots of guys who work as independent contractors (in other things besides rideshare), they don't need insurance because their wives have better insurance, they don't need to worry about making x-number of dollars per week because their wives are bringing in the big moolah that sustains their standard of living.

(I btw am looking for such a wife)


----------



## Boozoo

Oh, regarding all these pics of zero payouts, I have similar screens on my phone too.  Also I keep getting texts from Uber ... something to the tune of "we notice you haven't driven in a while. If you wish you may use the following link to schedule a one-on-one meeting with ... to discuss your issues ... blah .. etc..."

Well the reason is simple, there's no money to be made they way things are structured now. I make the occasional buck here and there to create some extra spending cash for fun stuff, but there's no need for me to be trying to make a living at this silly game.


----------



## Flarpy

Dude come on, we get it. You don't drive. Congrats. I haven't driven in two months.

Problem is that there are a fairly high percentage of drivers who do it "to get them out of the house" or "to meet new people" or "to make a few extra dollars." These are the people who ruin it for everyone else because they're hobbyists. They don't do it for the money. Hence, they'll drive for low wages and (I think) for no wages at all.

I always imagine "hobbyist vegetable pickers" working in the fields "because they want to learn Spanish." What would the field hands who actually needed the money think of them?


----------



## Boozoo

Flarpy said:


> Dude come on, we get it. You don't drive. Congrats. I haven't driven in two months.
> 
> Problem is that there are a fairly high percentage of drivers who do it "to get them out of the house" or "to meet new people" or "to make a few extra dollars." These are the people who ruin it for everyone else because they're hobbyists. They don't do it for the money. Hence, they'll drive for low wages and (I think) for no wages at all.


*WRONG 
*
Ok maybe a lot do, but I don't (I mean work for lowest rate) I am not one of the ants who sap the surges, I try to take advantage of them. I suspect I am not alone. Please do not go around with incorrect thoughts in your head.


----------



## Flarpy

Boozoo said:


> *WRONG
> *
> Ok maybe a lot do, but I don't (I mean work for lowest rate) I am not one of the ants who sap the surges, I try to take advantage of them. I suspect I am not alone. Please do not go around with incorrect thoughts in your head.


I wasn't talking to you in my previous post.


----------



## Boozoo

Flarpy said:


> I wasn't talking to you in my previous post.


Sorry, I knew you weren't addressing me, my wording was imprecise. Also, I see that you didn't say ALL when you talked about part timers (hobbyists), so my response didn't need to be so sharp. I do agree with you there are far too many out there willing to drive base rate and sap the market.


----------



## Flarpy

Boozoo said:


> Sorry, I knew you weren't addressing me, my wording was imprecise. Also, I see that you didn't say ALL when you talked about part timers (hobbyists)


I wouldn't say all part-timers are hobbyists. I am/was a part-timer but only did it when I needed the money. Hobbyists are people who don't really need the money. Those people should find another hobby where they're not competing with folks who need the job to actually earn $$$.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

People don't want to work together.
At THESE RATES = _you can't_ drive rush hour without a surge, _you can't_ drive certain congested time-consuming parts of the city, _you can't_ sit in an airport queue for an hour, etc...

_can't do it._

These type of things hit the full-timers particularly hard.

But, there's always tons of drivers willing to follow the program, even if at times it means working for minimum wage or below while in a relatively high-risk job.

Uber isn't running a charity. They are going to pay the lowest that they can get away with.

sidenote/addition: Most(not all, but most) of the 'surges' we see in populated areas are 'proactive' surges, not 'reactive' surges... Uber's algorithm predicting demand and surging very briefly to move the ants back to their proper position


----------



## Flarpy

Uber was unique in the beginning in that it had a disproportionate number of young, middle-class and even upper-middle-class, English-speaking-only, fair-complexioned American people working for it (I'm deliberately being politically correct here because, last time I wasn't, my post was deleted).

This was unique because transportation (driving) jobs have never been associated with this demographic. Why? Because traditionally driving/transportation/vehicle-operations jobs have paid poorly and have been dead-end careers and the above demographic has had better options. That is to say, being a taxi driver has never been a respectable or "cool" occupation.

But from about 2012 through late 2014 or maybe even 2015, being a rideshare driver was actually somewhat trendy with that demographic and actually paid a middle-class wage and so it was acceptable for middle-class kids to do it. It was temporarily "cool" because it was associated with technology.

All that has changed. You will start seeing more and more of people outside the demographic described above and more and more people who would have been driving cabs 5-10 years ago. These people will work longer hours, put up with crappy working conditions as well as less pay, while the demographic I described above will not, because ultimately they have better options.

That is to say........
*
The Uber driver of tomorrow will look a lot like the taxi driver of yesterday.*


----------



## kör dig

Absolutely the worst income potential ever, and getting worse, would never recommend to a friend or foe.
Been on the couch for over a month and seriously thinking that I will
making more resting then driving for peanuts. Uber sucks!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Lyft is attempting to capitalize on Uber having low-grade pay, albeit Lyft just temporarily boosted rates in Seattle "as permanent" and recently cut them back to old rates ( $1.35 / mile , 0.20 / minute).






http://www.adweek.com/news/technolo...fety-and-eliminate-awkwardness-drivers-174623


----------



## Knowdigity

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


----------



## Mark Johnson

Knowdigity said:


> If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


How are you "stuck"?

You can always return the car with a 2 week notice...


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Knowdigity said:


> If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


it's in the contract, just give them two weeks notice. They have to let you return the car


----------



## DirtyRead

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


I delivered some forks and a salad in a bag carried by a real tall chick today. She did not want to pay me for all three though, hust the delivery of her to point b.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DirtyRead said:


> I delivered some forks and a salad in a bag carried by a real tall chick today. She did not want to pay me for all three though, hust the delivery of her to point b.


Did you check her hands and Adams apple?
Tall chicks are all circumspect.


----------



## RedoBeach

Buckiemohawk said:


> With an improving economy there about to hit huge brick wall. Even that people are starting to get fed up the crappy drivers who cant find them and opt for a cab.


What makes you think the economy is improving? The unemployment rate over 22% speaks for itself, not to mention the potential of the dollar collapse.


----------



## phillipzx3

Michael Proffitt said:


> For me, the reason I went from driving 25 hours a week as a side gig to maybe 2 hours every 2 weeks is indeed the shrinking pay. It's jus to not worth it to me anymore .


Yet people still ***** and moan when the taxi industry charges rates based on experience in what it cost to operate and earn a living.

The "Thanksgiving surge" sent us more business than we could handle. If the city (Portland ) removed caps so we could put 1000's of cabs on the street, like Uber is allowed to do, we could service all these people. But, we are still in business even while "battling " Uber/Lyft with our arms tied behind our back (capped at 300 city permits)

Uber on. ;-)


----------



## phillipzx3

RedoBeach said:


> What makes you think the economy is improving? The unemployment rate over 22% speaks for itself, not to mention the potential of the dollar collapse.


Not using the method used for my lifetime. We all know the "official" unemployment rate is different that the "real world" rate. But how about we compare apples to applies. The "real" unemployment rate under Bush was even higher. But no self-respecting GOP hugger would dare quote that figure, would you. 

Here's a clue for you; the dollar has been in "collapse" since 1913. Nixon added some fuel to the fire, but the sky has been falling for as long as I can remember. They even wrote book about it called "Chicken Little." ;-)


----------



## Undermensch

RedoBeach said:


> What makes you think the economy is improving? The unemployment rate over 22% speaks for itself, not to mention the potential of the dollar collapse.


Well, guess this post proves that drivers aren't becoming more educated...


----------



## sicky

I was enjoying being a stay at home dad and driving weekends. Now the pay is so poor it's not even worth driving. I was out on friday night in downtown Denver with the app on for over 3 hours. I didn't even get 1 ride. There are currently more drivers than riders in Denver. I am working hard to find a new job.

For the record, I am educated and have a Masters degree in geophysics. When the oil industry crashed, my office closed. There have been no openings in oil and gas exploration, so I thought that maybe I could wait it out by driving for Uber and Lyft. Every week this idea becomes less plausible. The riders rarely tip me no matter how nice I am and they often treat me like a slave. With so many drivers and so low a rate, it's not even worth driving unless you are desperate. This is why "daily pay" has become popular with so many drivers.


----------



## chopstick

Yeah my electric bill was due one morning so I decided to go and try to pay it off that same day using uber's daily pay. In 5 hours I pulled 26 bucks. Not even half of my electric bill. I was like okay nevermind that's not gonna work...

Uber isn't reliable anymore, I have switched entirely to doing deliveries... and am averaging 20 bucks an hour... at dominoes not even joking

I'm in the process of getting signed up for doordash, gonna run doordash / postmates at the same time and see if it's worth it, I'm betting I'll make more than uber at this point lol


----------



## sicky

chopstick said:


> Yeah my electric bill was due one morning so I decided to go and try to pay it off that same day using uber's daily pay. In 5 hours I pulled 26 bucks. Not even half of my electric bill. I was like okay nevermind that's not gonna work...
> 
> Uber isn't reliable anymore, I have switched entirely to doing deliveries... and am averaging 20 bucks an hour... at dominoes not even joking
> 
> I'm in the process of getting signed up for doordash, gonna run doordash / postmates at the same time and see if it's worth it, I'm betting I'll make more than uber at this point lol


I'm betting ANY job will pay more than Uber. I would make more begging for change and digging through dumpsters at this point.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

elelegido said:


> So... basically, if you treat your workers like crap and continually cut their pay, they leave. Wow, who knew?


Stop making comments that I agree with !!!


----------



## CarterPeerless

The interesting part of the story to me is the turnover calculations. IMO Turnover is the most important stat that a company can track, because it is the aggregation of so many different inputs. The demographics of the turnover are not surprising to me, but independent confirmation of the raw numbers is interesting.

Its a pretty grim forecast for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Mark Johnson

CarterPeerless said:


> The interesting part of the story to me is the turnover calculations. IMO Turnover is the most important stat that a company can track, because it is the aggregation of so many different inputs. The demographics of the turnover are not surprising to me, but independent confirmation of the raw numbers is interesting.
> 
> Its a pretty grim forecast for Uber/Lyft.


Most of my pax sound surprised when I say I have been driving for a few months (which is a lie) as most of their drivers tell them they were their first ride. Uber knows just how bad their turnover rate is which is why in my city they recently widened the vehicle requirements.

Used to be you needed a *2010+* vehicle but now they reduced it to *2005+*. Pax have been complaining to me about how bad some of the vehicles that pick them up are now. One lady said her last driver had a trash bag covering the rear window.

Hence why Uber is trying to rush driverless cars into the market. I hope it turns around and bites them in the a** with law suits


----------



## DirtyRead

Mark Johnson said:


> Most of my pax sound surprised when I say I have been driving for a few months (which is a lie) as most of their drivers tell them they were their first ride. Uber knows just how bad their turnover rate is which is why in my city they recently widened the vehicle requirements.
> 
> Used to be you needed a *2010+* vehicle but now they reduced it to *2005+*. Pax have been complaining to me about how bad some of the vehicles that pick them up are now. One lady said her last driver had a trash bag covering the rear window.
> 
> Hence why Uber is trying to rush driverless cars into the market. I hope it turns around and bites them in the a** with law suits


I believe it has been their plane for a long time get people used to the idea of instant transportation but distrustful of drivers allow drivers to be walked on so they do not start smaller local ride shares which would case by case be harder to ruin then one or two large ones like lyft or ole. keep pumping more drivers out long enough until they fell johnny cab is ready and the people will be ready to not just except but demand them robots don't rape.


----------



## Interplaneterri

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


How do you find these delivery jobs? I am in a small market...for example, we don't have Uber Eats here or Shipt.


----------



## crazytown

AllenChicago said:


> November 23, 2016
> 
> A newly completed study by JP Morgan Chase, shows that Lyft and Uber are lowering the amount of money they're paying U.S. drivers. As a result of the pay cuts, combined with a growing economy, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.
> 
> Full Story: *http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
> *
> Is it likely that as Lyft and Uber lose what they feel are higher quality drivers to corporate jobs, the companies will continue to reduce compensation, and eliminate incentives for the "desperate dummies" who stay on as drivers?
> 
> Personally, I like driving Lyft. But it's bordering on being a money loser, when you factor in gas and car maintenance, along with the occasional repairs. I'm not desperate, but I may be a dummy!


Either way something is going to give , uber cannot sustain a shady business for to long without this whole thing going up in flames


----------



## tohunt4me

RamzFanz said:


> Greed, collusion, scams, apathy and corruption in the taxi industry ruined transportation for everyone. Uber just recognized the huge void of unserved, underserved, and dissatisfied people. Uber may suck for the most part, but at least they broke up the taxi company/politician cabal in most cities and are giving us a glimpse of what it could be if they were better at it.


Now we have the Uber cartel?


----------



## tohunt4me

Ozzyoz said:


> The educated ones are still driving this as a side gig in order to feed the family cuz these days 1 job isn't enough even if it pays high. My cop friend and I both have full-time professional day jobs and we both do this outside of our schedules.


Uber will only have " part time coverage " then.
Part time availability.
Part time reliability.


----------



## tohunt4me

Just offer


Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Don't forget now guys... this is all about getting your side hustle on now. If you just made $8 (take home) an hour... that's your hustle


 passengers a 20% fare cut for cash and screw Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

j


I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber came up with a nifty transportation app, but instead of just licensing it to interested parties already in the transportation biz, Mr. Kalanick decided to try and take over the business and do it without owning a fleet-by convincing rank amateur drivers that it was easy work that could be done in their own cars. Kalanick pulled a page out John D. Rockefeller's book by reducing the rates for transportation to attack the cab industry- and it didn't cost him anything as he didn't have fleet expenses.
> 
> As a result, underserved populations that cab drivers wouldn't pick up- pukers and those who don't know how to act among civilized people- started getting access to point to point transportation service, at Uber's highly discounted rates.
> 
> As far as "corruption" in the taxi business--- that was basically confined to a handful of major metropolises like NY or resort meccas like Vegas. Your less gigantic towns, it was just a business, a way for poor people to try and scrape out a living and maybe do a little better if they hustled and were nice to the customers and got a lot of tips. When I was driving YC, the company held a license to put more vehicles on the road than they had, the demand wasn't there so they didn't.


Uber would have had 2 cabs on every block.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mark Johnson said:


> Most of my pax sound surprised when I say I have been driving for a few months (which is a lie) as most of their drivers tell them they were their first ride. Uber knows just how bad their turnover rate is which is why in my city they recently widened the vehicle requirements.
> 
> Used to be you needed a *2010+* vehicle but now they reduced it to *2005+*. Pax have been complaining to me about how bad some of the vehicles that pick them up are now. One lady said her last driver had a trash bag covering the rear window.
> 
> Hence why Uber is trying to rush driverless cars into the market. I hope it turns around and bites them in the a** with law suits


I have riders who remember me from a year ago and have ridden with me several times.
I basically do the same " routes" in my city until I am drawn into other areas.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Is this the collapse of the companies under their own weight and cutbacks ?


----------



## ABC123DEF

Knowdigity said:


> If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


This is one of the very reasons that I'm so bitter toward this company. They sold out the very people who invested in their scummy company then cut their ability to earn a half decent living. Maybe I'm thinking more of the Santander fiasco than anything.


----------



## rembrandt

tohunt4me said:


> There are LAWS against false advertising.


Not if you have cleverly constructed ambiguity in fine prints !


----------



## tohunt4me

Th


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Is this the collapse of the companies under their own weight and cutbacks ?


Thats what happens when you keep robbing your foundation trying to build higher. It becomes WEAK.


----------



## tohunt4me

Yam Digger said:


> That's nothing. I believe in the Tooth Fairy and Santa Clause


I believe in either one or both of them a Hell of a lot more than I believe in Uber !


----------



## RedoBeach

Knowdigity said:


> If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


You don't have to continue doing Rideshare to keep your vehicle, as long as you make the payments. There is no requirement in the contract that you only drive for Uber. That would deem you an employee.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I got one pickup off the Amtrak, $10.
> I don't have an airport cab.
> Dispatch offered me a job an hour ago. But after 12 hours online I didn't even bother.
> Uber has ruined transportation for everyone.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving used to be one of the best days of the year before Uber.


I waited 45 minutes and later 90 minutes at South Station bus in Boston on Thanksgiving Monday a.m. after 2 a.m.

Waves of young ones jumping in Ubers but not cabs.

You're not missing anything in the Boston cab biz being in N.C.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I waited 45 minutes and later 90 minutes at South Station bus in Boston on Thanksgiving Monday a.m. after 2 a.m.
> 
> Waves of young ones jumping in Ubers but not cabs.
> 
> You're not missing anything in the Boston cab biz being in N.C.


Sorry for you guys as I am for me.
All my memories of cabbing in Boston go back to 2004 and before, way before Uber.
Wondering if ITOA still has market share out in Southie and Dorchester.
Keep in mind, some people are too poor to qualify for an Uber account due to lack of credit.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> For once read beyond your taxi hatred at what I actually wrote.
> Taxis make no money.
> Liverys/limos make no money.
> TNC still makes a little money, but saturation and surge/boost games are drying that well up quickly.
> 
> TNC had great potential, but their greed and immaturity ruined that potential.
> If I could operate an XL these days at $2 per mile and not have to deal with TKs temper tantrums to blend in pool and X I'd gladly do it, because I have children to house and feed.
> Read my lips:
> Travis
> Ruined
> Private
> Point
> To
> Point
> Transportation.


It was already ruined.


----------



## RamzFanz

I_Like_Spam said:


> Kalanick pulled a page out John D. Rockefeller's book by reducing the rates for transportation to attack the cab industry- and it didn't cost him anything as he didn't have fleet expenses.


The rates are too low. However, Uber pays for all of my Ubering expenses and profit so I don't know were people get the idea they don't pay for a fleet. They do, they just don't own it.

Taxis were so high for so long it's unforgivable.



I_Like_Spam said:


> As a result, underserved populations that cab drivers wouldn't pick up- pukers and those who don't know how to act among civilized people- started getting access to point to point transportation service, at Uber's highly discounted rates.


Yes. We get drunks off the road which is a good thing. We also don't make people wait an hour and a half for a ride encouraging them to give up and drive. Another good thing.

In my market, taxis didn't serve a LOT of people and even when they did they served them very poorly.



I_Like_Spam said:


> As far as "corruption" in the taxi business--- that was basically confined to a handful of major metropolises like NY or resort meccas like Vegas.


My market is 2M people and the industry is corrupt to the core.


----------



## RamzFanz

tohunt4me said:


> Now we have the Uber cartel?


Uber isn't using the government in a corrupt partnership to monopolise an industry.


----------



## ABC123DEF

The rates should be at least $1.50+ after 10pm. Going out partying is a luxury and we should be compensated for it.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

AllenChicago said:


> I was surprised to find that there are some TAXI drivers living in $500,000 homes here in the NW Chicago suburbs. Maybe the taxi guys make a LOT MORE money per-ride, than Lyft and Uber drivers do?


I'm from Chicago and know some folks that did that. This was most likely from back in the day. There was a monopoly on medallions, they bought medallions at the right time, the value skyrocketed, they leased to others or sold, etc.

Aint the case no more. especially with TNC.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RamzFanz said:


> The rates are too low. However, Uber pays for all of my Ubering expenses and profit so I don't know were people get the idea they don't pay for a fleet. They do, they just don't own it.
> .


Uber is just the financial conduit for the money paid by the customer to you, they are just forwarding the $$ to you after taking a big taste.

By the same logic, if you work for InBev in St. Louis, and your paychecks are drawn on an account with Key Bank, Key Bank isn't the party providing your income.


----------



## elelegido

tohunt4me said:


> SO sad what Uber has done.
> Even sadder,the rest of the industry followed.


I don't know... I see Uber as a blip that lasted a few years and paid out reasonable money to me while it lasted. It was never going to go on forever - we got paid what we did because of investor money, both in the form of direct payments from them to us in ride subsidies and also from the investors propping Uber itself up. There's no fundamental economic reason for an unskilled job with no experience requirement other than a driving licence to pay much more than minimum wage.

So all in all, good while it lasted and thanks, Uber, for giving me your investment money.


----------



## tohunt4me

elelegido said:


> I don't know... I see Uber as a blip that lasted a few years and paid out reasonable money to me while it lasted. It was never going to go on forever - we got paid what we did because of investor money, both in the form of direct payments from them to us in ride subsidies and also from the investors propping Uber itself up. There's no fundamental economic reason for an unskilled job with no experience requirement other than a driving licence to pay much more than minimum wage.
> 
> So all in all, good while it lasted and thanks, Uber, for giving me your investment money.


Uber was not legal and we operated under constant threat of arrests and lawsuits then. Things have changed now. Uber was more of a stealth thing then.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver

chopstick said:


> Yeah my electric bill was due one morning so I decided to go and try to pay it off that same day using uber's daily pay. In 5 hours I pulled 26 bucks. Not even half of my electric bill. I was like okay nevermind that's not gonna work...
> 
> Uber isn't reliable anymore, I have switched entirely to doing deliveries... and am averaging 20 bucks an hour... at dominoes not even joking
> 
> I'm in the process of getting signed up for doordash, gonna run doordash / postmates at the same time and see if it's worth it, I'm betting I'll make more than uber at this point lol


Until Uber buys doordash/postmates.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver

DirtyRead said:


> I believe it has been their plane for a long time get people used to the idea of instant transportation but distrustful of drivers allow drivers to be walked on so they do not start smaller local ride shares which would case by case be harder to ruin then one or two large ones like lyft or ole. keep pumping more drivers out long enough until they fell johnny cab is ready and the people will be ready to not just except but demand them robots don't rape.


Rape? Wait until New Year's Eve . . . Rape doesn't even describe it.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber is just the financial conduit for the money paid by the customer to you, they are just forwarding the $$ to you after taking a big taste.
> 
> By the same logic, if you work for InBev in St. Louis, and your paychecks are drawn on an account with Key Bank, Key Bank isn't the party providing your income.


"By the same logic" Uber's role is more than a "financial conduit". Uber controls the amount the customer pays for your service. Uber IS the party providing/deciding your income.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ABC123DEF said:


> The rates should be at least $1.50+ after 10pm. Going out partying is a luxury and we should be compensated for it.


Millenials have told me that it's my moral and ethical duty to pick up them up when they're drunk so they don't HAVE to drive themselves home.

They have told me that's why Uber was created--so it was OK to get drunk and not have to worry about driving or getting TOO drunk, because Uber drivers HAVE to take you.

They don't even consider NOT partying and getting wasted. The responsibility is solely on someone else--the Uber driver--to make sure they're safe and don't get a DUI.

THIS IS HOW MANY OF THEM THINK!

It's just unbelievable to me. I keep hearing about how the millenials have a social conscience etc. Maybe the majority do. But there are SO MANY telling me this sort of thing that it's hard to believe the entire generation doesn't have this attitude at least a little. I guess the good ones are not riding drunk with uber.

FYI older folks may be just as drunk and annoying in other ways, but they don't have the idea that I OWE them a ride and am obligated to drive them no matter what. They get that misbehavior could get them kicked out and it would be ON THEM. The younger crowd don't think a driver has any right to refuse them a ride or kick them out.

I guess that's why we call them entitled.


----------



## tohunt4me

RamzFanz said:


> Uber isn't using the government in a corrupt partnership to monopolise an industry.


Uber is just beginning to replace the tax revenue it has displaced. The future of Uber is that of a Beast Of Burden for Govt. It must replace the revenue that is disappearing from cab companies. As an Uber Driver,you will soon pay and pay and pay. The blood flow of cash is only now rerouting.


----------



## tohunt4me

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Millenials have told me that it's my moral and ethical duty to pick up them up when they're drunk so they don't HAVE to drive themselves home.
> 
> They have told me that's why Uber was created--so it was OK to get drunk and not have to worry about driving or getting TOO drunk, because Uber drivers HAVE to take you.
> 
> They don't even consider NOT partying and getting wasted. The responsibility is solely on someone else--the Uber driver--to make sure they're safe and don't get a DUI.
> 
> THIS IS HOW MANY OF THEM THINK!
> 
> It's just unbelievable to me. I keep hearing about how the millenials have a social conscience etc. Maybe the majority do. But there are SO MANY telling me this sort of thing that it's hard to believe the entire generation doesn't have this attitude at least a little. I guess the good ones are not riding drunk with uber.
> 
> FYI older folks may be just as drunk and annoying in other ways, but they don't have the idea that I OWE them a ride and am obligated to drive them no matter what. They get that misbehavior could get them kicked out and it would be ON THEM. The younger crowd don't think a driver has any right to refuse them a ride or kick them out.
> 
> I guess that's why we call them entitled.


They also think that YOU OWE THEM FREE HEALTHCARE. THEY BELIEVE YOU OWE THEM FREE COLLEGE. I DONT KNOW WHOS TAX MONEY WILL PAY FOR IT. I WILL PAY NO TAXES BECAUSE I OPERATE AT A LOSS !


----------



## RedoBeach

Knowdigity said:


> If I hadn't of been desperate for a car and leased a car from Uber, I would have quit months ago. Instead, I'm stuck for two more years ridesharing


Is keeping the vehicle worth the high cost payments long term? You might be surprised what other options are available. Don't let Uber pigeon hole you - they're good at that.


----------



## circle1

AllenChicago said:


> _*combined with a growing economy*_, the better Uber/Lyft drivers are now finding "real" jobs.


Growing economy???


----------



## circle1

tohunt4me said:


> We should all become taxi drivers.


Hahaha . . . wait . . .  what??


----------



## circle1

tohunt4me said:


> Uber isn't cutting it for me anymore.
> Two cruise ships in port.
> Saints play today.
> Sunday is the day tourists usually go home. 100 departing flights.
> Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> Made about $6.00 an hour for 8 hours. I can't do this anymore.
> Uber has ruined itself. Been at it a year. This is absolute worst ever.
> Should have been great.


DexNex's method didn't workout??


----------



## circle1

simpsonsverytall said:


> sidenote/addition: Most(not all, but most) of the 'surges' we see in populated areas are 'proactive' surges, not 'reactive' surges... Uber's algorithm predicting demand and surging very briefly to move the ants back to their proper position


Source (please)?


----------



## circle1

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


Starting at 1:37 . . .


----------



## uber strike

Trusted, experienced drivers have been leaving....
...attacks on riders increasing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberX and Select Driver said:


> "By the same logic" Uber's role is more than a "financial conduit". Uber controls the amount the customer pays for your service. Uber IS the party providing/deciding your income.


Way back in ancient times, in the pre-2014 era, people still needed rides and they received them even though Uber and Lyft did not exist. Uber is an interloper- a conduit- the essential service of driving people from where they are to where they need to be is nothing new. If Uber had not been conceived of, the service would still be provided.

The contribution of Uber to the process is in convincing millions of amateurs that there is nothing to it, and it is the awesomest ultimate side hustle.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RamzFanz said:


> The rates are too low. .........
> 
> Taxis were so high for so long it's unforgivable.
> .


You are all over the board here.

In one breath, you complain about ride share rates being "too low", when they are just being determined by the market.

Yet, in the next breath, you complain about taxi rates being too high- they were as well, determined by the market. There was no glut of cab drivers back in the day, despite the higher fares. Anyone who wanted to drive a cab could- provided they had a drivers licensed and got fingerprinted, at least here.

As far as "rates being too low", you have a choice here too. If you think the payment of 90 cents a mile (1.20 minus the uber taste of 2 bits) isn't enough to pick up drunks, don't do it.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

> simpsonsverytall said: ↑
> sidenote/addition: Most(not all, but most) of the 'surges' we see in populated areas are 'proactive' surges, not 'reactive' surges... Uber's algorithm predicting demand and surging very briefly to move the ants back to their proper position





circle1 said:


> Source (please)?


I'll give you 2 quickies, but you are going to have to use google and your brain and your experience like everyone else.

_With enough of the right data inputs, computer algorithms can do the research that driver Nathan Sapp already does - only better, "so the surge pricing never even has to happen," Schneider says._

_Drivers would be informed of the extra demand. "And I think that's one of the really cool things that machine learning's doing for Uber right now," Schneider says._

Our goal at Uber is to get you a clean, comfortable ride regardless of rain, sleet, or snow. Unfortunately Uber's demand is not flat: it varies by city, neighborhood, time of day, day of week, local weather patterns, and so on. All of these variables, and more, go into predicting demand for Uber.


----------



## mikeslemonade

I challenge those people who leave to see if they earn as much as me hourly on Lyft. $31 hourly and I'm not taxed after I write off mileage. Yea try beating my $37 hourly. And look how it easy it is for me. I just drive night time barely any traffic. Some will earn more leaving but most not because the average hourly in America is around $23.


----------



## circle1

I_Like_Spam said:


> Way back in ancient times, in the pre-2014 era, people still needed rides and they received them even though Uber and Lyft did not exist. Uber is an interloper- a conduit- the essential service of driving people from where they are to where they need to be is nothing new. If Uber had not been conceived of, the service would still be provided.
> 
> The contribution of Uber to the process is in convincing millions of amateurs that there is nothing to it, and it is the awesomest ultimate side hustle.


True that, but how can basic economics and free-markets be denied?

. . . I mean, look at this through the lens of Free Agency; passengers & independent contractors decide, of their own free-will to choose one method of transportation or another; choose to drive for a TNC , taxi or livery or other.

What's so frustrating is that the terms & conditions of driving for TNCs is _*sooo*_ close to being ideal!


----------



## RedoBeach

phillipzx3 said:


> Not using the method used for my lifetime. We all know the "official" unemployment rate is different that the "real world" rate. But how about we compare apples to applies. The "real" unemployment rate under Bush was even higher. But no self-respecting GOP hugger would dare quote that figure, would you.
> 
> Here's a clue for you; the dollar has been in "collapse" since 1913. Nixon added some fuel to the fire, but the sky has been falling for as long as I can remember. They even wrote book about it called "Chicken Little." ;-)


I'm well aware the dollar has been "collapsing" for eons, but never before have we seen countries literally banish the central Rothschild owned banks like we are currently seeing. There truly is no real money here and there hasn't been for a long time. The dollar is simply a debt instrument with no real value, an IOU if you will. We no longer have the gold to back the endless printing of paper money since we granted that power to the private Federal Reserve, while China, who does, has caught onto this and is pushing steam. The money magic debt-slavery system was built to fail and is unsustainable in the long run, so it is only a matter of time before a reset. Sooner or later they will not be able to manipulate the price of gold and the stock markets to keep the public disillusioned.

Remember that day when Donald Rumsfeld admitted that the Defense Department couldn't account for that measly little $2.3 trillion? Possibly you don't, because the WTC went down the day after, on 9/11/2001. This is also about the time a 9/11 inspector reported opened vaults where troves of gold had been stored in the basement of the WTC upon investigating the attack.


----------



## DirtyRead

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is just beginning to replace the tax revenue it has displaced. The future of Uber is that of a Beast Of Burden for Govt. It must replace the revenue that is disappearing from cab companies. As an Uber Driver,you will soon pay and pay and pay. The blood flow of cash is only now rerouting.


" *UBER!,*What is best in life?"
"To crush your enemies and _DRIVERS, _to see them _Drive _for you and to hear the _lame-intenions _of their _Wow-Man!&#8230;_you can't do that to us..again..


----------



## circle1

RedoBeach said:


> I'm well aware the dollar has been "collapsing" for eons, but never before have we seen countries literally banish the central Rothschild owned banks like we are currently seeing. There truly is no real money here and there hasn't been for a long time. The dollar is simply a debt instrument with no real value, an IOU if you will. We no longer have the gold to back the endless printing of paper money since we granted that power to the private Federal Reserve, while China, who does, has caught onto this and is pushing steam. The money magic debt-slavery system was built to fail and is unsustainable in the long run, so it is only a matter of time before a reset. Sooner or later they will not be able to manipulate the price of gold and the stock markets to keep the public disillusioned.
> 
> Remember that day when Donald Rumsfeld admitted that the Defense Department couldn't account for that measly little $2.3 trillion? Possibly you don't, because the WTC went down the day after, on 9/11/2001. This is also about the time a 9/11 inspector reported opened vaults where troves of gold had been stored in the basement of the WTC upon investigating the attack.


Crack-pot theorist . . . breakout the tinfoil!!


----------



## DirtyRead

mikeslemonade said:


> I challenge those people who leave to see if they earn as much as me hourly on Lyft. $31 hourly and I'm not taxed after I write off mileage. Yea try beating my $37 hourly. And look how it easy it is for me. I just drive night time barely any traffic. Some will earn more leaving but most not because the average hourly in America is around $23.


you pay taxes at the pump. But to your real point I don't want to leave but I also don't want my 30 pieces of silver or forty acres and a mule.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

RedoBeach said:


> I'm well aware the dollar has been "collapsing" for eons, but never before have we seen countries literally banish the central Rothschild owned banks like we are currently seeing. There truly is no real money here and there hasn't been for a long time. The dollar is simply a debt instrument with no real value, an IOU if you will. We no longer have the gold to back the endless printing of paper money since we granted that power to the private Federal Reserve, while China, who does, has caught onto this and is pushing steam. The money magic debt-slavery system was built to fail and is unsustainable in the long run, so it is only a matter of time before a reset. Sooner or later they will not be able to manipulate the price of gold and the stock markets to keep the public disillusioned.
> 
> Remember that day when Donald Rumsfeld admitted that the Defense Department couldn't account for that measly little $2.3 trillion? Possibly you don't, because the WTC went down the day after, on 9/11/2001. This is also about the time a 9/11 inspector reported opened vaults where troves of gold had been stored in the basement of the WTC upon investigating the attack.


Jibberish and simply untrue!


----------



## RedoBeach

SurgeWarrior said:


> Jibberish and simply untrue!


What's untrue? Could you be a little more specific in your incredibly generalized statement and back it up?


----------



## RedoBeach

circle1 said:


> Crack-pot theorist . . . breakout the tinfoil!!


No theories, I don't operate on theory, just well known facts.


----------



## RedoBeach

elelegido said:


> I don't know... I see Uber as a blip that lasted a few years and paid out reasonable money to me while it lasted. It was never going to go on forever - we got paid what we did because of investor money, both in the form of direct payments from them to us in ride subsidies and also from the investors propping Uber itself up. There's no fundamental economic reason for an unskilled job with no experience requirement other than a driving licence to pay much more than minimum wage.
> 
> So all in all, good while it lasted and thanks, Uber, for giving me your investment money.


Still, that doesn't alleviate their responsibility of having to follow the guidelines of labor board regulations like everybody else.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

RedoBeach said:


> What's untrue? Could you be a little more specific in your incredibly generalized statement and back it up?


Im just a sheeple and you need to stay off Zerohedge before your brain melts!


----------



## circle1

SurgeWarrior said:


> Im just a sheeple and you need to stay off Zerohedge before your brain melts!


Oh, here we go!! You PsyOps guys need to stop lurking here!

We are seeing an increasing division of our country, wherein if someone doesn't like what a particular media outlet is reporting on you just slap a label on them and call it (your label) "good."

But I gotta say, this strategy is cleaver because all you have to do is type 15 words then kick-back and watch the poster type a White Paper on the subject.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

circle1 said:


> Oh, here we go!! You PsyOps guys need to stop lurking here!
> 
> We are seeing an increasing division of our country, wherein if someone doesn't like what a particular media outlet is reporting on you just slap a label on them and call it (your label) "good."
> 
> But I gotta say, this strategy is cleaver because all you have to do is type 15 words then kick-back and watch the poster type a White Paper on the subject.


Just keep loading your Harvest Right Dehydrator with watermelon, raise the free range birds and hoard your precious metal so you can barter when we hit hyperinflation..i get it! Ill be the sorry sheep not keeping a grocery store in his basement when the zombie apocalypse happens.

i would love to have an intelligent conversation about central banking models, Taylor rule and dot plots but this isnt the venue.


----------



## circle1

SurgeWarrior said:


> Just keep loading your Harvest Right Dehydrator with watermelon, raise the free range birds and hoard your precious metal so you can barter when we hit hyperinflation..i get it! Ill be the sorry sheep not keeping a grocery store in his basement when the zombie apocalypse happens.
> 
> i would love to have an intelligent conversation about central banking models, Taylor rule and dot plots but this isnt the venue.


You keep believing in your fairy "money"

This is happening right now;


----------



## SurgeWarrior

ITS A PEGGED CURRENCY!!! You have no idea what you are talking about..end of conversation!!!


----------



## circle1

SurgeWarrior said:


> ITS A PEGGED CURRENCY!!! You have no idea what you are talking about..end of conversation!!! . . . I said _*good day*_ sir!!!


LOL! 

"It's a pegged currency" as if the Dollar will always be the reserve currency of the western world??


----------



## SurgeWarrior

stop parroting and start reading! its not my job to teach how global markets work but before you post charts and try to pass yourself off as an expert..do some homework on the subject.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

tohunt4me said:


> They also think that YOU OWE THEM FREE HEALTHCARE. THEY BELIEVE YOU OWE THEM FREE COLLEGE. I DONT KNOW WHOS TAX MONEY WILL PAY FOR IT. I WILL PAY NO TAXES BECAUSE I OPERATE AT A LOSS !


There's no such thing as free anything, but if your mean a national health services like countries in europe, yes, I believe in that. Same with college, if we make it more difficult to get in and don't push kids into it who are never going to graduate anyway.

Don't read things into what I say, pkease.


----------



## tohunt4me

SurgeWarrior said:


> Im just a sheeple and you need to stay off Zerohedge before your brain melts!


United Nations have already said "Let Them Eat Bugs".
The Globalists have been pretty Clear about Their Intentions.


----------



## tohunt4me

circle1 said:


> You keep believing in your fairy "money"
> 
> This is happening right now;


One of the best ways to steal wealth.
Devalue the currency.
" what is worth less than a penny ?"
" that same Penny tomorrow".


----------



## tohunt4me

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's no such thing as free anything, but if your mean a national health services like countries in europe, yes, I believe in that. Same with college, if we make it more difficult to get in and don't push kids into it who are never going to graduate anyway.
> 
> Don't read things into what I say, pkease.


You should become a citizen and vote.


----------



## tohunt4me

SurgeWarrior said:


> Just keep loading your Harvest Right Dehydrator with watermelon, raise the free range birds and hoard your precious metal so you can barter when we hit hyperinflation..i get it! Ill be the sorry sheep not keeping a grocery store in his basement when the zombie apocalypse happens.
> 
> i would love to have an intelligent conversation about central banking models, Taylor rule and dot plots but this isnt the venue.


There are, after centuries ,alternatives to Gold & Globalists Central Banking Schemes.


----------



## RedoBeach

SurgeWarrior said:


> Im just a sheeple and you need to stay off Zerohedge before your brain melts!


Zerohedge? Not sure what you're referring to, but my information comes from years of personal research through cross-referenced sources, corroborated testimony and declassified and leaked uncontested documents.

You should probably stop watching MSM's "fake news" so you can actually back up that which you argue. It's called Propaganda- it's how they manipulate you so easily. It began in the U.S. through the CIA's Project Mockingbird. It's also how Hitler gained power.
_"In examining the CIA's past and present use of the U.S. media, the Committee finds two reasons for concern. The first is the potential, inherent in covert media operations, for manipulating or incidentally misleading the American public. The second is the damage to the credibility and independence of a free press which may be caused by covert relationships with the U.S. journalists and media organizations."15_

Here's some evidence of your fake news which you believe, enjoy:


----------



## RedoBeach

SurgeWarrior said:


> Im just a sheeple and you need to stay off Zerohedge before your brain melts!


Who called you a Sheeple? Wasn't me. Who referred to Zerohedge? Wasn't me. Gee, you are either confused or just incredibly prejudiced in your cognitive dissonance.


----------



## RedoBeach

SurgeWarrior said:


> stop parroting and start reading! its not my job to teach how global markets work but before you post charts and try to pass yourself off as an expert..do some homework on the subject.


That's an odd statement coming from someone who refuses to validate that which he claims is false or elaborate as to exactly which statement (of many statements) made that he believes as false.

I'm more than willing to entertain different perspectives on presented issues, but that's pretty hard to do when you refuse to provide one and simply claim mine as false.


----------



## Jerm89

I get payed $1000 a week with lyftxpress only working 40 hours a week. Im working smart as im not worried about school loans then learning AI took my carrer in 7 years then never get out of bankruptcy. Uber is like any other job. Unless u a politian every job/carrer is in danger within 10 years


----------



## elelegido

mikeslemonade said:


> I challenge those people who leave to see if they earn as much as me hourly on Lyft. $31 hourly and I'm not taxed after I write off mileage. Yea try beating my $37 hourly. And look how it easy it is for me. I just drive night time barely any traffic. Some will earn more leaving but most not because the average hourly in America is around $23.


I earn $100 per hour just driving East Bay pools during rush hour.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

The American economy is a Fiat currency run by private foreign banks. The only thing which keeps it going is belief.
Abbie Hoffman once got himself arrested on Wall Street by handing out free money (while yelling "FREE MONEY! FREE MONEY").
What Hoffman did was not illegal.
The powers that be simply can't have a hippie radical handing out free money right outside of the stock exchange where money is anything but free.
Undermines the system of slavery and belief in fiat money (which is just paper, or more often doesn't even exist. It's zeros and ones in a database).

Free money.
Arrest me.


----------



## JoeyA

Ozzyoz said:


> The educated ones are still driving this as a side gig in order to feed the family cuz these days 1 job isn't enough even if it pays high. My cop friend and I both have full-time professional day jobs and we both do this outside of our schedules.


I just started and I drove 3 days, part time, and made $300, and my goal is only to do it for maybe 16 hours a week, broken up in days. I don't think that's so bad. But my other job (lawfirm) their limousine company is under review and the firm is considering using Uber for their rides, in an effort to save money. That's a sad moment when companies start getting greedy to that point, but I guess they all do. I only wanna do this for extra cash for the Christmas Season, I don't wanna destroy my Lexus.


----------



## Dakota1

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


yes delivery is the way to go this time of the year.. Atleast you make tips


----------



## RedoBeach

SurgeWarrior said:


> stop parroting and start reading! its not my job to teach how global markets work but before you post charts and try to pass yourself off as an expert..do some homework on the subject.


In October, B of A announced major recession is imminent and unavoidable while HSBC issued a Red Alert regarding the sell-off of stocks. Here are just a few quotes from the elite bankers at the annual meetings of the IMF and World bank regarding the instability of the current system. Maybe they know something that we do not?

_"Earlier this year, Citi Global Perspectives and Solutions (GPS) produced a report that found that banks are quickly approaching their 'automation tipping point,' and they could soon reduce headcount by as much as 30%."

"We commit to design and implement policies to address the concerns of those who have been left behind and to ensure that everyone has the opportunity to benefit from globalization and technological change," 

*"We are seven years into a full-fledged, all out, central bankers doing everything they can to stimulate demand,*" Bank of America-Merrill Lynch's head of U.S. equity and quantitative strategy Savita Subramanian recently warned on CNBC's " Fast Money ."
_
_Bloomberg further added that "the panel said it is also looking forward to more work on the impacts of globalization, emerging technologies and digitization, as well as exploring the reasons behind rising inequality in some countries_."

*Experts have suggested that while the dollar crashes over time, we are simultaneously being transformed to a cashless credit type digital society, so the devaluing of the dollar will be less visible (as it is now)*. A new convenient form of money exchange (not Bitcoin) will be introduced for people to cash in their paper dollars for a new form of currency. The media will of course be used to make people feel like it's a good idea. If you remember the time after WW2 when the government demanded citizens turn in their physical gold in exchange for paper certificates, it's clear to see that it was not in our best interest. HOLD ONTO YOUR SILVER AND GOLD IF THIS HAPPENS!!!

Banks around the world have started imposing strict penalties on cash transactions and several countries, such as China are hoarding cash while crypto currencies and prescious metals threaten central bank dominance. (Notice the sudden upsurge of shops offering "Cash for gold over recent years). Bank customers are penalized for holding cash in their accounts and limited in the amount of cash they can withdraw at any time. Sure enough, India just moved to a cashless society just last week and panic ensued.

Below is a great article from October (pre-election) that suggest that quite possibly the elites would ALLOW Trump to win so they could pump up the market til the end of the year and then let it crash and burn once Trump is in office so he can be blamed for all mistakes of previous efforts. The author compared the Trump candidacy to Brexit and pointed out many similarities. 

1. They've already created the conditions necessary for instability. 
2.Polls falsely implied that Hillary was a shoe in so citizens would be outraged and floored when Trump won. 
3. There is no victory if the conservatives have been given control of a sinking ship.

"*Leaders gathered at the International Monetary Fund/World Bank annual meeting didn't mention Donald Trump by name this week, but they warned the anti-trade and populist movements fueling his presidential campaign, as well as Brexit, could further slow already anemic economic growth."*

"_There is also the power of distraction to occupy the minds of the masses while a crisis is taking shape, and what could be more distracting than the Trump vs. Clinton U.S. election? I have to say, I don't think I have ever witnessed or seen a historical accounting of an more psychotic than the election of 2016. It is truly the most divisive event in over a century, and this is why I consistently compare it to the Brexit referendum.

The tone is very much the same, with citizens on the Left side of the political spectrum being lured into rallying in support of globalism as if it is a prerequisite to peace and harmony, while citizens on the Right side of the spectrum are portrayed as knuckle dragging isolationist barbarians hell-bent on urinating in the punch bowl and ruining everyone's global prosperity party._

_I argue that the globalists want Trump in office, just as they wanted the passage of the Brexit. I argue that they need conservative movements to feel as though we have won, so that they can pull the rug out from under us in the near future. I argue that we are being set up.

Again, the elites are openly telling us that if "populists" (conservatives) gain political power, the system will effectively collapse. To what extent is hard to say, but let's assume that the situation will be ugly enough to influence the masses to reconsider the ideal of globalism as a possible solution. The elites are fond of the Hegelian dialectic and the philosophy of "order out of chaos," after all.

Perhaps I am wrong, and in November we see a dismal Trump performance and a Clinton victory. But if we see a "surprise" Trump election win, just as we saw a surprise Brexit win, then it may be time to consider that the surface of this situation is not what it appears."_

http://www.alt-market.com/articles/...y-to-blame-you-for-the-coming-financial-crash


----------



## circle1

Absolutely, Trump was allowed to win/put in place.

The evidence out there now is enough to win a public debate on the question: _*Are the POTUS elections Transparent?*_


----------



## ubershiza




----------



## chopstick

I had a dream last night bitcoin went to 50K.

I would be really pissed if that happened, b/c I don't currently have any.


----------



## Buddywannaride

The US economy is doing very well - we are, quite possibly, at full employment - similar to the late 1990s. Wages will begin to rise. Uber needs to have a clue and pay the drivers more. Wtf if wrong with the leadership at that company? Are they stubborn? Do they want drivers *****ing at every rider about the greedy Uber nature? Juno and Lyft are the future. One day we won't even remember the company called Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Buddywannaride said:


> The US economy is doing very well - we are, quite possibly, at full employment - similar to the late 1990s. Wages will begin to rise. Uber needs to have a clue and pay the drivers more. Wtf if wrong with the leadership at that company? Are they stubborn? Do they want drivers *****ing at every rider about the greedy Uber nature? Juno and Lyft are the future. One day we won't even remember the company called Uber.


Do you consider Uber akin to full employment?
You Uber here in Charlotte.
Consider the poor ants doing this 10 to 15 hours per day, 6 to 7 days a week to scrape $600 per week before gas and maintenance.
If you take away the millions of people stuck in "gig economy jobs",
U.S.A. is deep in crisis.


----------



## circle1

circle1 said:


> Absolutely, Trump was allowed to win/put in place.
> 
> The evidence out there now is enough to win a public debate on the question: _*Are the POTUS elections Transparent?*_


Here's a little glimpse of the future;

"In 1928, Republican Herbert Hoover was elected as president of the US. He took office in March of 1929. The following October, the stock market crashed, heralding in the Great Depression. Millions of Americans lost their jobs and homes and/or starved in the ensuing years.

Countless people, having nowhere to live, set up shantytowns that came to be known as 'Hoovervilles.' Their new residents relied for the most part on public charities or begging for whatever income they could attain.

Was Mister Hoover responsible? Well, no. So why was he blamed? Well, whenever there's disaster, it's human nature to want to put a face on the cause of the problem. We tend to need to have someone at whom we can point our angry finger."

Prepare for Trumpvilles, or "Trump towers".


----------



## UberXking

mikeslemonade said:


> I challenge those people who leave to see if they earn as much as me hourly on Lyft. $31 hourly and I'm not taxed after I write off mileage. Yea try beating my $37 hourly. And look how it easy it is for me. I just drive night time barely any traffic. Some will earn more leaving but most not because the average hourly in America is around $23.


I've been averaging more than that per ride for 3 years and have well over 4,000 trips . The fact that you say you make 31 an hour proves you have no clue what you're doing. You and your car provide the hourly you claim. Not you alone. Tickets, accidents, theft etc. are all to be considered in this line of work. Nearly every single driver is under insured for the amount of liability you/we have offering strangers a ride. 167k miles equals a reported accident. Even part time... say earning $5oo a week is an extra 24k on your car. actual cost of providing the vehicle is much closer to the $.88 cents a mile that AAA states than the goose egg you are using . Gas alone is $4 an hour for those that write off all their income + depreciation + Insurance + + + 
Uber is getting over on all X drivers for now


----------



## REX HAVOC

The official unemployment rate is now 4.9 percent. It is back where we were pre-recession. The job market is much tighter than it was a few years ago. But still, if you lack an education and good English skills or if you're an older job seeker it can still be tough to get a good paying job. That is the reason why Uber is still attractive to many job seekers. That also seems to be the work force Uber is hiring which is why you will continue to see a steady stream of new recruits every week.


----------



## UberXking

REX HAVOC said:


> The official unemployment rate is now 4.9 percent. It is back where we were pre-recession. The job market is much tighter than it was a few years ago. But still, if you lack an education and good English skills or if you're an older job seeker it can still be tough to get a good paying job. That is the reason why Uber is still attractive to many job seekers. That also seems to be the work force Uber is hiring which is why you will continue to see a steady stream of new recruits every week.


Not to mention it's the easiest job you will ever have!!!!


----------



## RamzFanz

I_Like_Spam said:


> You are all over the board here.
> 
> In one breath, you complain about ride share rates being "too low", when they are just being determined by the market.
> 
> Yet, in the next breath, you complain about taxi rates being too high- they were as well, determined by the market. There was no glut of cab drivers back in the day, despite the higher fares. Anyone who wanted to drive a cab could- provided they had a drivers licensed and got fingerprinted, at least here.
> 
> As far as "rates being too low", you have a choice here too. If you think the payment of 90 cents a mile (1.20 minus the uber taste of 2 bits) isn't enough to pick up drunks, don't do it.


Uber can be too low as well as taxis too high. Taxi rates are determined by cabals, not the market. It's by force, not choice. Uber went unnecessarily low when the market wasn't asking for lower rates.


----------



## Strange Fruit

RedoBeach said:


> In October, B of A announced major recession is imminent and unavoidable while HSBC issued a Red Alert regarding the sell-off of stocks. Here are just a few quotes from the elite bankers at the annual meetings of the IMF and World bank regarding the instability of the current system. Maybe they know something that we do not?
> 
> _"Earlier this year, Citi Global Perspectives and Solutions (GPS) produced a report that found that banks are quickly approaching their 'automation tipping point,' and they could soon reduce headcount by as much as 30%."
> 
> "We commit to design and implement policies to address the concerns of those who have been left behind and to ensure that everyone has the opportunity to benefit from globalization and technological change,"
> 
> *"We are seven years into a full-fledged, all out, central bankers doing everything they can to stimulate demand,*" Bank of America-Merrill Lynch's head of U.S. equity and quantitative strategy Savita Subramanian recently warned on CNBC's " Fast Money ."
> _
> _Bloomberg further added that "the panel said it is also looking forward to more work on the impacts of globalization, emerging technologies and digitization, as well as exploring the reasons behind rising inequality in some countries_."
> 
> *Experts have suggested that while the dollar crashes over time, we are simultaneously being transformed to a cashless credit type digital society, so the devaluing of the dollar will be less visible (as it is now)*. A new convenient form of money exchange (not Bitcoin) will be introduced for people to cash in their paper dollars for a new form of currency. The media will of course be used to make people feel like it's a good idea. If you remember the time after WW2 when the government demanded citizens turn in their physical gold in exchange for paper certificates, it's clear to see that it was not in our best interest. HOLD ONTO YOUR SILVER AND GOLD IF THIS HAPPENS!!!
> 
> Banks around the world have started imposing strict penalties on cash transactions and several countries, such as China are hoarding cash while crypto currencies and prescious metals threaten central bank dominance. (Notice the sudden upsurge of shops offering "Cash for gold over recent years). Bank customers are penalized for holding cash in their accounts and limited in the amount of cash they can withdraw at any time. Sure enough, India just moved to a cashless society just last week and panic ensued.
> 
> Below is a great article from October (pre-election) that suggest that quite possibly the elites would ALLOW Trump to win so they could pump up the market til the end of the year and then let it crash and burn once Trump is in office so he can be blamed for all mistakes of previous efforts. The author compared the Trump candidacy to Brexit and pointed out many similarities.
> 
> 1. They've already created the conditions necessary for instability.
> 2.Polls falsely implied that Hillary was a shoe in so citizens would be outraged and floored when Trump won.
> 3. There is no victory if the conservatives have been given control of a sinking ship.
> 
> "*Leaders gathered at the International Monetary Fund/World Bank annual meeting didn't mention Donald Trump by name this week, but they warned the anti-trade and populist movements fueling his presidential campaign, as well as Brexit, could further slow already anemic economic growth."*
> 
> "_There is also the power of distraction to occupy the minds of the masses while a crisis is taking shape, and what could be more distracting than the Trump vs. Clinton U.S. election? I have to say, I don't think I have ever witnessed or seen a historical accounting of an more psychotic than the election of 2016. It is truly the most divisive event in over a century, and this is why I consistently compare it to the Brexit referendum.
> 
> The tone is very much the same, with citizens on the Left side of the political spectrum being lured into rallying in support of globalism as if it is a prerequisite to peace and harmony, while citizens on the Right side of the spectrum are portrayed as knuckle dragging isolationist barbarians hell-bent on urinating in the punch bowl and ruining everyone's global prosperity party._
> 
> _I argue that the globalists want Trump in office, just as they wanted the passage of the Brexit. I argue that they need conservative movements to feel as though we have won, so that they can pull the rug out from under us in the near future. I argue that we are being set up.
> 
> Again, the elites are openly telling us that if "populists" (conservatives) gain political power, the system will effectively collapse. To what extent is hard to say, but let's assume that the situation will be ugly enough to influence the masses to reconsider the ideal of globalism as a possible solution. The elites are fond of the Hegelian dialectic and the philosophy of "order out of chaos," after all.
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong, and in November we see a dismal Trump performance and a Clinton victory. But if we see a "surprise" Trump election win, just as we saw a surprise Brexit win, then it may be time to consider that the surface of this situation is not what it appears."_
> 
> http://www.alt-market.com/articles/...y-to-blame-you-for-the-coming-financial-crash


They usually DO know a lot more than we do. A LOT.


circle1 said:


> Here's a little glimpse of the future;
> 
> "In 1928, Republican Herbert Hoover was elected as president of the US. He took office in March of 1929. The following October, the stock market crashed, heralding in the Great Depression. Millions of Americans lost their jobs and homes and/or starved in the ensuing years.
> 
> Countless people, having nowhere to live, set up shantytowns that came to be known as 'Hoovervilles.' Their new residents relied for the most part on public charities or begging for whatever income they could attain.
> 
> Was Mister Hoover responsible? Well, no. So why was he blamed? Well, whenever there's disaster, it's human nature to want to put a face on the cause of the problem. We tend to need to have someone at whom we can point our angry finger."
> 
> Prepare for Trumpvilles, or "Trump towers".


Trump dumps.
Sounds like what Occupy camps were heading towards, but the Police are a lot tougher now, and the general public a lot meaner(maybe). But I wasn't alive and don't know what happened then, so I can't really compare. I'm being a little glib. Concussion grenades are scary as ****. Kind of cool though (like a dark twisted cool). It's like time disappears or something, then yr ear is ringing, but the ringing is the only sound that exists. Not like normally when yr ear is ringing and you hear other stuff also. 


circle1 said:


> Absolutely, Trump was allowed to win/put in place.
> 
> The evidence out there now is enough to win a public debate on the question: _*Are the POTUS elections Transparent?*_


We don't even get to know the code in the voting computers. And I heard they have millions of lines of code even tho coders say you could write vote counting software with a few thousand. And the code is proprietary, so they aren't required to show it anyway. But don't be suspicious. Everyone will roll their eyes at you for simply questioning. You heard the media when the question was asked: "the elections are already proven to be safe". And of course, the orange muppet said the elections are rigged, then he wins and scoffs at a recount. But if he'd lost, it would have gone another way. And there is no mainstream voice for integrity. It's about as sensible as sport team rivalries. None of it makes any sense. People just take a side and argue whatever is most convenient for that side. Being intelligently and impartially for truth is openly scoffed at, because _u may be helping the wrong team_. I doubt most americans, or humans even, get what it is to actually be passionately impartial and wishing for what's right rather than choosing teams. It's shown in how if you say something that is plainly sensible, and if it at all seems like yr point may favor one side over the other, they automatically assume ur for that side rather than hearing yr actual point.

About a Harvard study. US in 47th place on election transparency: http://thefreethoughtproject.com/land-free-ranks-dead-west-fair-elections/


----------



## Retired Senior

chopstick said:


> All you guys complaining about transportation being slow, this is why I have switched entirely to deliveries. Uber has ruined things by hiring too many drivers. I am averaging higher than $20 per hour just delivering pizza, and since it's package delivery season, amazon flex is also an option. Combining the two you can easily make over $200 per day, 300-ish on the weekends. No pax required. I only do Uber now after my pizza shift is over on friday/saturday night, just before the bar surge. So now I only drive during bar surge. It's working out great so far, but might slow down in january when package delivery season is over.


That sounds great if you are living and working in a relatively civilized environment, Here in Bridgeport Ct there have been many cases of bogus food orders made to lure delivery people into dangerous and sometimes fatal situations. At least the Uber App provides some insurance that a registered rider placed the call.

I'd hate to die over a Domino's pizza delivery!


----------



## Retired Senior

tohunt4me said: I have riders who remember me from a year ago and have ridden with me several times.
I basically do the same routes in my city until I am drawn into other areas.

That leads me to ask: what stops you from handing out a business card with your e-mail address and phone number to your better customers? Is it simply because that would no longer be a cashless transaction? Granted, collecting the fare could become very burdensome... Actually that would be enough to put me off such an idea entirely!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Retired Senior said:


> tohunt4me said: I have riders who remember me from a year ago and have ridden with me several times.
> I basically do the same routes in my city until I am drawn into other areas.
> 
> That leads me to ask: what stops you from handing out a business card with your e-mail address and phone number to your better customers? Is it simply because that would no longer be a cashless transaction? Granted, collecting the fare could become very burdensome... Actually that would be enough to put me off such an idea entirely!


UberX can't do off app work legally.
My buddy tohunt4me doesn't strike me as a criminal type.


----------



## Retired Senior

"Instant transportation" and "Johnny Cabs"
Beam me up, Scotty... we're going to Mars!


----------



## RedoBeach

Strange Fruit said:


> They usually DO know a lot more than we do. A LOT.
> 
> Trump dumps.
> Sounds like what Occupy camps were heading towards, but the Police are a lot tougher now, and the general public a lot meaner(maybe). But I wasn't alive and don't know what happened then, so I can't really compare. I'm being a little glib. Concussion grenades are scary as &%[email protected]!*. Kind of cool though (like a dark twisted cool). It's like time disappears or something, then yr ear is ringing, but the ringing is the only sound that exists. Not like normally when yr ear is ringing and you hear other stuff also.
> 
> We don't even get to know the code in the voting computers. And I heard they have millions of lines of code even tho coders say you could write vote counting software with a few thousand. And the code is proprietary, so they aren't required to show it anyway. But don't be suspicious. Everyone will roll their eyes at you for simply questioning. You heard the media when the question was asked: "the elections are already proven to be safe". And of course, the orange muppet said the elections are rigged, then he wins and scoffs at a recount. But if he'd lost, it would have gone another way. And there is no mainstream voice for integrity. It's about as sensible as sport team rivalries. None of it makes any sense. People just take a side and argue whatever is most convenient for that side. Being intelligently and impartially for truth is openly scoffed at, because _u may be helping the wrong team_. I doubt most americans, or humans even, get what it is to actually be passionately impartial and wishing for what's right rather than choosing teams. It's shown in how if you say something that is plainly sensible, and if it at all seems like yr point may favor one side over the other, they automatically assume ur for that side rather than hearing yr actual point.
> 
> About a Harvard study. US in 47th place on election transparency: http://thefreethoughtproject.com/land-free-ranks-dead-west-fair-elections/


So true.


----------



## Barb Gaslavine

Oh boy, I just started driving not that long ago and seeing posts like this really makes me wonder if I shouldn't just pack my bags up and find another gig. Especially considering self-driving cars are just around the corner.


----------



## phillipzx3

Barb Gaslavine said:


> Oh boy, I just started driving not that long ago and seeing posts like this really makes me wonder if I shouldn't just pack my bags up and find another gig. Especially considering self-driving cars are just around the corner.


Self-driving cars (as in driverless ) are as close to being just around the corner, like the flying car is to being just around the other. 

Too many legal issues with driver less cars. Who's going to be held accountable when (not if) a driver less car causes a wreck? The programmer? The builder? The owner of the driver less car?

Autopilot/self-driving is just around the corner. Drive less is a long LONG time away .


----------



## AllenChicago

Barb Gaslavine said:


> Oh boy, I just started driving not that long ago and seeing posts like this really makes me wonder if I shouldn't just pack my bags up and find another gig. Especially considering self-driving cars are just around the corner.


You're not alone. Fifty percent of the drivers in this study would rather work a 9-to-5 job..and are actively looking, or working towards that goal.
*http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/economy-budget/308747-what-i-learned-about-the-gig-economy-from-24-lyft-drivers*


----------



## Uber/Lyfter

I have one more semester to go, as soon as I graduate, I'll ditch both Uber and Lyft.. Both are a waste of time and expenses if you get down to the dollars and cents.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

TwoFiddyMile said:


> UberX can't do off app work legally.
> My buddy tohunt4me doesn't strike me as a criminal type.


When Uber started operations, here in Pennsylvania as well as in many other locations, they couldn't do on-app work legally either.

Uber is largely about ripping up the rule book, and marching to their own drummer. It wouldn't shock me if at least some of their partners adopted the same mindset.


----------



## _McUber_

tohunt4me said:


> There are LAWS against false advertising.


How come they are not applied on Uber. Their false advertising is all over billboards and buses in NYC!


----------



## REX HAVOC

I_Like_Spam said:


> When Uber started operations, here in Pennsylvania as well as in many other locations, they couldn't do on-app work legally either.
> 
> Uber is largely about ripping up the rule book, and marching to their own drummer. It wouldn't shock me if at least some of their partners adopted the same mindset.


Uber is about making money for their investors plain and simple. Travis and his team were not visionaries, they just were just business people who took advantage of changes in technology and a market that was old, out-dated and run inefficiently. So they took aim and scored big with their app and new business model.


----------

